# What is wrong with my Dayan Cubes



## BuzzardKiller (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello speedcubers,

I have recently bougth this cubes from one shop of my country (Portugal):
-Dayan Guhong
-Dayan Ling-Yun II
-Dayan ZhanChi

And all I have to say is: they are the most awful cubes I have ever seen. They are very hard to move, like a rubik's. There is no cut corning. I spend over 45 € in three peaces of crap.

What can I do, can anybody help me out?

I have already talked to the director of the shop, and he said that it is normal. He said that all the Dayan Cubes dont come lubed from their factory and that they must be lubed so that they turn very well.
But then I looked up on a First Impression video of ZhanChi from "Thraswt" ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2j-dHbeOlU) and I saw that they did come lubed and they did turn well.

I am very disapointed with my cubes and now I can't make anything, I dont have a lube with me. I tried to talk once again with the director of the shop. He said "If you pay me 12 € I can lube your cubes and modify them". Should I be "stolen" from him again?


HELP ME, PLEASE


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 12, 2011)

dayan = sucks without lube.


----------



## Goosly (Nov 12, 2011)

Off course they need lube. Dayan cubes without lube are very bad.
Buy this from Ebay. Only 7 dollars, and you can lube ALOT of cubes with it.


----------



## BuzzardKiller (Nov 12, 2011)

so what are the best lubes to Dayan cubes?


----------



## jrb (Nov 12, 2011)

Dayan cubes normally don't come prelubed. I watched the video you linked to and I didn't hear Thrawst say that his cube came prelubed. What spot in the video did you hear him say it at?


----------



## onlyleftname (Nov 12, 2011)

Lubix, CRC, and Shock Oil work very well. Check out http://lubixcube.com/Lubix_Cube/Instructions.html and follow the instructions, applies only to Lubix and Shock Oil, CRC, you just take the whole cube apart, spray it down, and wait for it to dry, then reassemble.


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Nov 12, 2011)

I reccomend you buy http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2590039 as it is cheap, works really well, and it can lube many cubes.


----------



## cityzach (Nov 12, 2011)

jrb said:


> Dayan cubes normally don't come prelubed. I watched the video you linked to and I didn't hear Thrawst say that his cube came prelubed. What spot in the video did you hear him say it at?


 
1:39 - 1:49. he doesnt actually say it came prelubed, but he does say the green side feels oily, and what else could possibly be on the cube besides lube?


----------



## BuzzardKiller (Nov 12, 2011)

When I lube the cubes. Should I get torpedos off?


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 12, 2011)

BuzzardKiller said:


> When I lube the cubes. Should I get torpedos off?


 
Naww, it's finee. What lube did you buy/get?


----------



## zmikecuber (Nov 12, 2011)

Im assuming you bought them assembled... I dont know why they wouldnt be lubed. 

Just get CRC, lubix, shock oil, or Jigaloo.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 12, 2011)

1. lube.
2. ?????
3. ?????
4. ?????
5. store owner's profit!


----------



## mrw (Nov 13, 2011)

lubix if you can and tensioning. if you are thinking about modding it, do that before lubing.


----------



## Photon (Nov 13, 2011)

hold on, I got a dayan cube just yesterday... I'm pretty sure it hasn't been lubed, but it definitely doesn't seem to need it either.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 13, 2011)

Every assembled Dayan cube that I've received (over a hundred) has been pre-lubed. I think the current RRP for a Zhan Chi is around US$19 assembled.

Did the 45 euro include shipping? Were the cubes assembled by the store owner?

*Lube:* Lubix. Thai Hair Silk (Bualuang). CRC 808 Silicon Spray.

Just prepare the cubes:

Disassemble the cube;
Put 12 edges on the table;
Put 8 corners on the table;
Take one centre cap off and unscrew that piece from the core;
Remove the screw from that piece and put a bit of lubricant on the washers;
Put the screw (spring, washers) back into the core (screw it in until there's two notches of the thread visible when you pull the centre piece back);
Repeat the previous three steps for the remaining centre pieces;
Assemble the cube;
Solve the cube if it has stickers;
Take the corners and edges out from one face;
Rub some lubricant into the exposed face;
Assemble that face again;
Repeat the above three steps for each face (find an optimal way of doing this, the inner parts should look polished and not be sticky).
Remove the centre caps again from the solved cube;
Tighten every face by turning the screw 1/4;
Repeat the above until you're happy with the tension.

A lazy alternative is just to put the nozzle of a CRC 808 can into a cube and spray for about a second, then solve it a couple of times. To each their own.

Tim.


----------



## YrMyKnight (Nov 13, 2011)

Is it really that bad? 
I should get lube service then


----------



## TimMc (Nov 13, 2011)

YrMyKnight said:


> Is it really that bad?
> I should get lube service then


 
You should get some lube so that you can service cubes yourself. 

Tim.


----------



## BuzzardKiller (Nov 13, 2011)

TimMc said:


> Every assembled Dayan cube that I've received (over a hundred) has been pre-lubed. I think the current RRP for a Zhan Chi is around US$19 assembled.
> 
> *Did the 45 euro include shipping? Were the cubes assembled by the store owner?*
> 
> ...


 Is Shock oil a good lube for Dayan? I found out its the only lube of these that can be found on Portuguese stores. We suck at speedcubing !

The three cubes cost: Dayan Ling-Yun 2 (15.49 €) + Dayan ZhanChi (14.49 €) + Dayan Guhong (11.49 €) + shipping (3 €)

I think that the store owner didnt assemble the cubes. they just came like that from the factory.


Thanks for all your opinions. I will defenitly do this by myself. After that I will post here the results. It may take a little weeks because school work is killing me.


----------



## cubelover111 (Nov 13, 2011)

i suggest u buy this lube
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Traxxas-513...Accessories&hash=item336cd873eb#ht_4736wt_952


----------



## BuzzardKiller (Nov 20, 2011)

TimMc said:


> Every assembled Dayan cube that I've received (over a hundred) has been pre-lubed. I think the current RRP for a Zhan Chi is around US$19 assembled.
> 
> Did the 45 euro include shipping? Were the cubes assembled by the store owner?
> 
> ...


 
so, I have just ordered this lube from Ebay:" Team Associated Silicone Shock Oil 20wt 2oz ASC5421" - http://www.ebay.com/itm/400252757500?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Can I do what you say here, or this lube trick doesn´t work at all with this lube? If no, can somebody tell me how I can make my Dayans fly


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 21, 2011)

BuzzardKiller said:


> so, I have just ordered this lube from Ebay:" Team Associated Silicone Shock Oil 20wt 2oz ASC5421" - http://www.ebay.com/itm/400252757500?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Can I do what you say here, or this lube trick doesn´t work at all with this lube? If no, can somebody tell me how I can make my Dayans fly


 
It should work but I don't know how watery 20k wt silicone is so if it's really watery you should be able to skip the taking off screw part and just lube core and pieces. I don't take the screws off when I lube and it still turns very well. I should try it just to see if there's a difference (doing it tomorrow on my zhanchi with 50k wt).


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 21, 2011)

A couple months ago, speedcubeshop teamed up with lubix and Cameron was lubing the cubes with Lubix for no extra charge. I was lucky to have ordered then.


----------



## BuzzardKiller (Nov 21, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> It should work but I don't know how watery 20k wt silicone is so if it's really watery you should be able to skip the taking off screw part and just lube core and pieces. I don't take the screws off when I lube and it still turns very well. I should try it just to see if there's a difference (doing it tomorrow on my zhanchi with 50k wt).


 
Thank you, I will see how watery is that lube.
There must be some information about it on its box.

BTW, that lube works on LanLan 2x2?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 22, 2011)

BuzzardKiller said:


> Thank you, I will see how watery is that lube.
> There must be some information about it on its box.
> 
> BTW, that lube works on LanLan 2x2?


 
For my Lan Lan I just took it apart, lubed core, put cube together, found a spot with lots of flat area like a triangle or something, put a drop of lube there, worked it in by solving it a couple times and it works really well. 

Zhanchi results: My Zhanchi now cuts 45+ degrees. It used to cut 40. Take the cube apart and lube everything inside the core. (screw/spring)


----------



## dannyz0r (Nov 22, 2011)

20 wt and 20k wt is not the same. 20 wt will be a lot runnier than 20kwt and will dry out quicker.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 22, 2011)

I thought that it was 20 wt will dry out quicker?


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 23, 2011)

n00bcub3r said:


> I thought that it was 20 wt will dry out quicker?


 
That's essentially what he is saying...
Since the lube is more runnier, it drys out faster.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Nov 23, 2011)

When I got my Lun Hui it had an extra set of washers in it so it was very hard to turn, or else if they are normal and lubed the Dayan cubes are awesome. Even their first cube is awesome.


----------



## BuzzardKiller (Dec 2, 2011)

So yes, I have lubed my Guhong and my LunHui II, not the ZhanChi yet, with Shock Oil. They now turn amazingly.

But there is one problem. They kind of pop a lot when I make fast moves, even the one with torpedos!

So I am thinking about taking them apart and put a little more tension on the screws. The tensions on the screws are currently not the same at all 6 sides on each cube, is it very important that they all get equal?

If so, what is the best tension for each one (Guhong, LunHui II and ZhanChi)

2 notches of the thread visible when I pull the centre piece back, is okay?


----------



## BlueDevil (Dec 2, 2011)

Well once you get the screws even, you only need to pop the center piece caps off to adjust the tension, not take the whole cube apart. Then experiment with different tensions and see which one feels best for you.

Just even them out without worrying how far screwed in they are, because like I said, you can adjust them from there without having to take the whole cube apart.


----------



## BuzzardKiller (Dec 2, 2011)

I know that, but if so I cannot put all the sides with the same tensions


----------



## BlueDevil (Dec 2, 2011)

I'll re-explain myself with hopefully clearer instructions.

1. Take apart the cube

2. Adjust all the screws so they are even (does not matter how much they have been tensioned, just that they are even)

3. Re-assemble cube

4. Pop off center piece caps

5. Adjust each screw the same amount (ex. give all 6 screws a half turn each)

Just experiment with adjustments, but make sure when you are just popping off the center caps, that you turn all 6 screws the same amount. Because, if they start even, and you twist them the same amount, they will stay even.


----------



## gundamslicer (Dec 3, 2011)

^^^^ he was talking about lubing, not setting the tension


Dayan cubes sux without lube, try crc and then lubix the core


----------



## BuzzardKiller (Dec 3, 2011)

BlueDevil said:


> I'll re-explain myself with hopefully clearer instructions.
> 
> 1. Take apart the cube
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, now I got it


----------

